

Day 10: Flipping Pancakes - PurpleRose
http://www.nicolewoo.ca/2015/01/day-10-flipping-pancakes/

======
visakanv
Your blog (and username!) really reminds me of what the Internet felt like in
the early 2000s. Retro!

